# OSx Emulator



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I know OSx has Boot Camp so you can use Windows. Is there an OSx emulator for Windows (64 bit 7). Going to be using OSx next semester in school, and I haven't really touched a Mac since 96 lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> I know OSx has Boot Camp so you can use Windows. Is there an OSx emulator for Windows (64 bit 7). Going to be using OSx next semester in school, and I haven't really touched a Mac since 96 lol


Among other possible things... you can get VMWare. For the Mac it is called VMWare Fusion... but I believe the PC/Windows version is still called VMWare Workstation.

It allows you to setup virtual machines and install operating systems.

I have VMWare on my Mac and I use that instead of Boot Camp.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Among other possible things... you can get VMWare. For the Mac it is called VMWare Fusion... but I believe the PC/Windows version is still called VMWare Workstation.
> 
> It allows you to setup virtual machines and install operating systems.
> 
> I have VMWare on my Mac and I use that instead of Boot Camp.


Always thought that OSx looking for a apple singature before it would install, maybe they changed this, not really sure

It is VMware Workstation, they are on Version 9. retail is 249.00, academic is 149.00

http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/new.html


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's tough but it can be done.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Would it be legal though? Without looking, I bet the OSx license requires Apple hardware.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You know... after doing a little reading... I was surprised to find out... VMWare Workstation for the PC costs a bit more than VMWare Fusion for the Mac... and while Fusion for the Mac supports Windows, OS X, and Linux... Workstation only claims support for Linux and Windows virtual machines.

So... I guess I spoke too soon... unless there are some likely-to-be-illegal workarounds, you can't do OS X even in a virtual machine on a PC.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://lifehacker.com/5583650/run-mac-os-x-in-virtualbox-on-windows


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

klang said:


> Would it be legal though? Without looking, I bet the OSx license requires Apple hardware.


It wouldn't be illegal, but it does violate the TOS. IOW, Apple could sue you. Of course I doubt that Apple would.

There are a number of sites that talk about how to get OSX on a Windows box, most send you off to one of the pirate sites for things like an .iso of OSX.


----------

